# Danish Oil on plywood



## DHaden (Feb 13, 2011)

I am building a dresser top valet, using walnut frame with birch plywood shelves. I will finish the walnut with Danish Oil. My question is can I use DO on the ply, or will it cause it to delaminate? If this is a problem any ideas?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I would use a wiping varnish or water based semigloss poly on the ply.
Bill


----------



## ETwoodworks (Jan 10, 2011)

I have used danish oil on oak ply without any problems but maybe i got lucky. I have only done it a few times and I am no expert.


----------



## DHaden (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks, I think I will give it a shot and see what happens.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

I have used Watco Danish Oil on cherry, oak, maple and birch plywood with absolutely no delamination. The cherry and birch sometimes have darker blotches but no other problems. The only delamination problems I have had with ply were a couple of times with water-based latex paints for some reason. It would obviously separate and have a raised area when wet and expanded somewhat with the water, then lay back down somewhat when dry, possibly just a bad glue-up at the factory.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

It works fine on birch ply. I have used it. It does take awhile to cure, so 
avoid putting on the inside of a cabinet and closing the door - the stuff
needs air circulation to dry.

I'd go with the natural oil on the ply. Staining oils look real ugly on birch
ply in my opinion.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

I've also used it on all sorts of ply with no delamination.


----------

